# any other non drinkers here?



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I abused my privileges years ago but have more fun sober than the law allows. Friend of Bill W. for 28 years and still going.

_This thread isn't to bash drinking._


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't belong in the "doesn't drink at all" category, but I rarely indulge in drinking anymore. Maybe once a year for New Year's Day but that's about it. For the most part, I just really don't care for the way it taste. I prefer good ole sweet tea over most things. Another pretty significant reason is that my dad is quite the alcoholic so I don't want to head down the same road so I heavily limit it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I don't live a sober life but only have a drink once every couple months. It's not something I think about. When I do have a drink, it's something good and almost never beer. Usually involves food at the time

My daily drink....fruit punch kool aide. I have no explanation for it. I had not drank any I guess since I was a kid...but I got really sick a year ago and I got the craving to have a glass at all times, even if I didn't drink it. Now I drink a gallon about every 24 hours. I don't drink sodas. Tea just a few times a month (used to drink tea just about every day)


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

This thread shouldn't be too many pages.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I might have 5/6 drinks a year. Can't stand beer and only drink scotch 
James


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe someday.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been sober since I woke up this morning, & pretty sure I'll go to bed the same way at this point...I'll re-evaluate whether or not I will choose to drink tomorrow if I wake up in the morning. :cheers:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mastercylinder said:


> This thread shouldn't be too many pages.


You are a dick. Straight up, plain and simple, dick. Period.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Worked EMS from high school for 12 years. Can't separate the smell of beer and blood.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

I pretty much quit about 10 years ago, finally got tired of all the stupid stuff, I went a few years having about 1 drink a month, then got down to 5 in a year, 3 of those I didn't finish, the last drink I had was *A* beer back in the summer of 2011, I've found that sobriety is wonderful, I wasted what could have been wonderful times in my life in impairment..


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Mont said:


> You are a dick. Straight up, plain and simple, dick. Period.


lmao!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I have nothing positive to add to this thread. I drink.....


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

I quit when I was 18 (drinking age was 21 then) it was the day after Roundup at UT my freshman year......I had quit before that for 9 months and then one Halloween a girl wanted me to drink with her and I started again and from then until the next 5 months when after Roundup I was done

that lasted until I was 32 and I took a job in "the industry" and drinking came along with the job, but because of the particular job it had to be in great moderation and I am still a very moderate drinker and I have not had any hard liquor or anything besides wine and beer since I was 18

I am a major lightweight and a puker as well......you do not get laid being the first guy to puke at the party that is a simple fact

I once covered a table at Kips Big Boy on Westheimer with puke the night after New Years......New Years my friends had been about the 20th people to puke out the bathrooms there

another time we pulled up to the Chilis in Carillon Shopping Center and I rolled out of the passenger seat and laid in a nice prime parking space and started puking....that same girl from above sat on me crying (worried about me) while all my friends went in and ate.....HPD rolled by and slowed down and looked at me and looked at her and then just slowly drove off.....man HPD was great back in the day they would let teens run wild :rotfl:.....finally people complained to the manager that I was taking a prime parking space and he came out and tried to tell the girl to do something with me.....she just looked at him with a hwell: look.....right about then my other friends finished eating and came out and loaded me up and off we went 

I spent many years willingly being the designated driver and probably saved my friends a ton of "issues'

even now when I drink (three beers or a few glasses of wine will do it) I get the urge to pee all over the place.....just let it fly anywhere and everywhere it is like 5X what I actually drank 
God Bless you Houston the greatest place to grow up on the face of the earth!!!! :texasflag:texasflag


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm allergic to alcohol. When I drink I get real cocky and talk too much smack. It also impairs my fishing ability.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I will drink at the Christmas party and that's about it. My boss expects to have a beer with his employees and I don't mind. But mostly alcohol is like brussels sprouts and Spam, it's just not that good to me. I'd rather get my excess calories from an ice-cream shake.

edit. I never had a problem with alcohol so my hats off to you guys who had to quit and succeeded.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I am 56. I drink Tea (no sugar) & water. Do not imbibe, never have.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

I haven't had a drink since I figured out how to unscrew my head and pour it down my neck. :spineyes:
Really though I didn't decide to quit drinking, but I can't remember the last time I had a drink.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

7 years now.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I quit 37 yrs ago...cold turkey


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't drink often, and when i do have a drink, it isn't much. I quit getting drunk right about the age when it became legal for me to drink. I feel bad for folks who spend their life in a haze.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Are we talking teetotaller or rarely drinks? Sweet tea is the Nectar of the Gods and my go to beverage.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> You are a dick. Straight up, plain and simple, dick. Period.












*DON'T BE A DICK !*


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Cudkilla said:


> I'm allergic to alcohol. When I drink I get real cocky and talk too much smack. It also impairs my fishing ability.


 I'm also allergic to it. I break out in spots...like Pittsburg, LA, St Louis etc! LOL


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I rarely drink. I may have 1 or 2 beers per year, maybe a glass of wine or 2 per year. I had my fair share of drinking too much in my younger years. Makes my legs hurt real bad among many other issues. Unsweetened tea and water mostly. Great thread and I hope there's a ton of folks like us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

dreamcaster said:


> I've found that sobriety is wonderful, I wasted what could have been wonderful times in my life in impairment..


That, good sir, could be a slogan for AA. And frankly should be.

If I may add:

_I've found that sobriety is wonderful, I wasted what could have been a wonderful youth with impairment._


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> This thread shouldn't be too many pages.


If it is very few pages, it will be due to the second A.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sober for 3 years two weeks ago.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Screwed up and moved to a drinking community with a fishing problem, sorry no help.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't and never have and with liver issues no need to start now. Don't feel like I have missed a thing!


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

Never took it up. Don't miss what you don't know.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've met my quota (and several others probably) so slowing down and won't be disappointed if I stop altogether.

Wish I had a nickel for every dollar I've spent drinking during my lifetime.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oct. 10 will be 21 years since I've had a drink...Don't miss it at all...


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Mont said:


> You are a dick. Straight up, plain and simple, dick. Period.


MC just got it broke off in his???:biggrin:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I quit 14 years ago, and haven't woke up with a hangover, or a pancake waitress, since.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Never could tolerate the taste. No drinking for me!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mont said:


> You are a dick. Straight up, plain and simple, dick. Period.


How so? It was a joke. 2cool has a lot of members who enjoy their beer and spirits. I'm one of them. What's dick about that?


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Drunk enough up to age 32 to last a lifetime, but haven't had a sip since the last week of October in 1999.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I drink. Mostly on New Years. That's pretty much it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I do not drink. I have not for a very, very long time. I drink Iced Tea, sweetened with Splenda, or it's generic equivalent.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I drink. And enjoy it. It can be a whole lotta fun. Does that make me a dik?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> How so? It was a joke. 2cool has a lot of members who enjoy their beer and spirits. I'm one of them. What's dick about that?


I'm at a loss on that comment myself. At least as it pertains to this thread.

As a general observation though.....
it's spot on!:biggrin:


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

lol same here


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Go figure...d!$& #2 shows up to defend #1. I agree with Mont.

As for being sober, I can't really add much to this post but at times wish I could.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Aggie Chris said:


> Go figure...d!$& #2 shows up to defend #1. I agree with Mont.
> 
> As for being sober, I can't really add much to this post but at times wish I could.


You don't even know me but you're gonna call me names?

That says a lot about the content of your character and intelligence level.


----------



## B4theStorm (Jul 13, 2013)

I lost two friends in high school in 78 because they were drinking. A third spent weeks in the hospital. So I really never started. I have a little brandy in my egg nog at Christmas and a little wine a New Years. Never enough to even get a buzz. I never missed it.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

I turned 18 in boot camp, and 21 in rehab... have not had a single drink since..


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Dry for 27 years...


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Like a fish


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mastercylinder said:


> How so? It was a joke. 2cool has a lot of members who enjoy their beer and spirits. I'm one of them. What's dick about that?


Then start your own thread on that and stay the hell off of this one. If you had said in my presence what you posted in this thread, you would have gotten decked on the spot without one word out of my mouth. While you were laying there screaming like a girl, I would have kicked you once more in the nuts just for good measure. Now leave. Go away. Stay away. Don't come back. Screw you.

For the rest of y'all, it will be 2 years for me on my BD next month.


----------



## Safe2breathe (May 30, 2013)

just over 6 years without it...


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

When I drink I get arrested. If I get arrested I lose my job.

My social life now sucks.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Cut way back here. Used to have 2-4 every nite.

Now I have 2-3 a week, usually on Sat.

Amazing how much better you sleep and feel.


----------



## Bubba Likes It (Apr 24, 2013)

No one likes a quitter. Haha!!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Congrats to all you guys that realized quitting was the right thing. It's been over 25 years that I stopped being a major weekend drunk. I thank my wife for standing by me.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Lost my sister as she was riding in a car with a drunk driver. Makes for a ****ty July 4th to have to bury you sister because some drunk ******* . Since then I just don't get into drinking


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Wygans said:


> When I drink I get arrested. If I get arrested I lose my job.
> 
> My social life now sucks.


I had to completely change my social circles in order to achieve my goal. Personally, I could care less what anyone else puts in their body. I really don't. It's their body. I lost 80 pounds, rode a motorcycle 150 MPH on a sanctioned half mile course and had several other remarkable events go my way in the last two years. Most notable to me is the fact my daughter is enrolled in a real school and she is going to be the first member of our family on either side to have a college degree. Quitting was easily the most selfish thing I have ever done. I did it for me. Don't be afraid of change. Be afraid of staying the same, doing the same things and expecting a different outcome. Do it for you.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

photofishin said:


> I abused my privileges years ago but have more fun sober than the law allows. Friend of Bill W. for 28 years and still going.
> 
> _This thread isn't to bash drinking._


Congrats! Aug 11 will be 26 for me


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I drank like a fish right through the time I got out of the service. I lived in an area where bars closed at 10am and opened at noon. Worked a night job and got a little lit 3 to 4 times a week. I lost My mother to End Stage Liver Disease in 1998. She was 53 years old. I have a few beers a couple times a year. I think the last one was in May when my pops visited and we had a big family BBQ


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Sept. 1 will be 27 years. I am blessed.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I stayed drunk for over 10 years and one day knew that enough was enough, I've been sober for over 20 years with out a single drink..Best thing I ever did was put that stuff down......I don't know why my wife and kids stuck around and put up with my drinking all of those years.......

Thanks for not kicking me to the curb love love you Pam...


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

it's interesting to see the age of the non drinkers. Saddly I'm at a point where I work 12 a day and come home to a wild house of working wife and 2 young ones. I have a couple makers neat and it winds me down where i'm not a stick of dynamite. I hope in a few years I can get to a point of not leaning on the makers


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The wife is going to grad school so we're having backyard bonfires with grad students, quite often. And attending faculty parties. You do the numbers...Fortunately whiskey is rare.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been sober my whole life... as a boy I watched the crazy drunks in the neighborhood terrorize everyone, never looked like fun to me. Cops, guns, jail and more. I decided to pass and I don't feel like I've ever missed anything. Still watch folks really screwing up their lives, but have also had the great pleasure of seeing other people straighten out their lives and being sober and happy again. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Mstrelectricman, unfortunately I wasn't referring to you. Sorry for not being more clear in my post.

I'm perfectly content with both the content of my character and intelligence though.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sober 13 years. Went back out.... bad news sober 1.6 years.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Stone cold sober every day except for 7 to 8 PM every evening, before dinner . Then, it's done .


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Aggie Chris said:


> Mstrelectricman, unfortunately I wasn't referring to you. Sorry for not being more clear in my post.
> 
> I'm perfectly content with both the content of my character and intelligence though.


Sorry, I shouldn't have said what I did either and hope you will accept my apologizes.

I will say I'm not a non drinker but I don't "drink" like I used to. Just ain't that thirsty anymore. I'll drink whisky straight with my brother maybe once a month on the weekend. Used to drink at least a few beers every day.:smile:


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

took my last drink on new yrs. eve 12/31/69 puked all over the steps on s side of city hall. when i sobered up i thanked the good lord i didn't caught, i was going through hpuston fire dept fire school at the time, haven't touched it since. 

good luck, tight lines and screaming drags to all.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Some of y'all knew me when I drank.. It wasn't pretty but I threw one hell of a party... Had my last drink the last night of the fishing show in 2006 it was March the 7th... I knew that next morning my time was up. I had my first daughter on the way and knew enough was enough. 

By the Grace of God I never had a DWI or seriously hurt anyone let alone killing someone. I should be dead right now.

Not sure why my wife stayed with me but she did.

I'm a lucky man.


JS


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Mont said:


> Then start your own thread on that and stay the hell off of this one. If you had said in my presence what you posted in this thread, you would have gotten decked on the spot without one word out of my mouth. While you were laying there screaming like a girl, I would have kicked you once more in the nuts just for good measure. Now leave. Go away. Stay away. Don't come back. Screw you.
> 
> For the rest of y'all, it will be 2 years for me on my BD next month.


Monty, 
At some point in your life's and you are a big boy, you have to understand how much you could bench press in high school doesn't mean jack shat anymore. Let's move on . 
Ok?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*9 years*

Drank my way thru high school and college don't remember much , got 2 DWI before I was 21 , quit for 10 years . Well at 31 thought I would try the waters again , drank for seven years no law troubles just life troubles , last drink was New Years 2005 . Life is better . No problem being around people drinking just , a lot of better things to do , than being hung over . Crown was my down fall .

I have learned I don't need a drink till I have had one ! Then it's all over but the crying


----------



## stpdiver (Sep 20, 2006)

November 22 will be 23 years. That's 8395 days. I'm very grateful for every one of them.


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

photofishin said:


> I abused my privileges years ago but have more fun sober than the law allows. Friend of Bill W. for 28 years and still going.
> 
> _This thread isn't to bash drinking._


Congrats!... Sobered up 12 years ago myself. Before I sobered up, I was losing my business, losing friends, and more importantly losing my soul. I have a life today that is beyond my wildest expectations and is MY proof of a Loving God.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Coming up on 40 years.... Right on schedule.. Most men's brains don't kick in until our mid 40s


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Stayed busy through high school and saw what happened to some of my friends. Really no interest on my part. Everyone has to make their own choices.....but I sure like an icy cold Mt. Dew!


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I drank everyday through high school and the marine corps when I could get it. Not a tee totaler but not out of control. Life looks better through clearer eyes.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

No, not a non-drinker. I believe in moderation. Have an occasional adult beverage when the situation warrants. Don't be excessive, no driving and drinking.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I don't drink often, and when i do have a drink, it isn't much. I quit getting drunk right about the age when it became legal for me to drink. I feel bad for folks who spend their life in a haze.


That describes me to a T.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mako232 said:


> No, not a non-drinker. I believe in moderation. Have an occasional adult beverage when the situation warrants. Don't be excessive, no driving and drinking.


Congratulations...You are normal...You should have ran with me after my dozen'th or so Dripping Springs & splash of diet 7's...Texas law enforcement had better than 33 years to catch my arse both by land & sea, but they need to look elsewhere now...


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

2 years sober last month, the last 5-10 years of heavy drinking was bad, I drank 24-7 basically.. finally had enough, .028 the judge and the wife put it to me.... life is so much better without it... thank god I still have my family..if I can quit anyone can, that is for **** sure...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

mastercylinder said:


> This thread shouldn't be too many pages.


Lol


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Dan Man said:


> Congrats!... Sobered up 12 years ago myself. Before I sobered up, I was losing my business, losing friends, and more importantly losing my soul. I have a life today that is beyond my wildest expectations and is MY proof of a Loving God.


you are my proof!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

donf said:


> Monty,
> At some point in your life's and you are a big boy, you have to understand how much you could bench press in high school doesn't mean jack shat anymore. Let's move on .
> Ok?


It has nothing to do with high school and everything to do about the number of funerals I have attended in the last 3 years. I lost an aunt, uncle and a cousin to alcohol before those. Your neighborhood recently made headlines here for one man shooting another man on late Monday night in the back in a bar there. Alcohol isn't pretty. The results are even nastier.

Responding to trolls is something I have done for 16 years and I meant every word I posted. Feel free to start a thread extolling the virtues of drinking every day if you wish. But don't **** on a thread just because you can. MC has gone as far as to call my wife with his antics so make no mistake he's on my list of people I can do without.


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Friend*

I have a good friend that is an alcoholic. Since discovering this, I do not drink alcohol. Except a glass of wine every once in a while with a meal.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> If it is very few pages, it will be due to the second A.


they are supposed to be anonymous...


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Much respect for those who put the bottle down and those who are responsible enough when you do drink. I spend 8 hours a night on the Tollroad working and the number of idiotic drunks I see on a daily is ridiculous and really aggravates me. I will go out of my way to get an officer to my location if I feel someone is a danger behind the wheel....tryin to make a paycheck not get squashed like a bug.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Last couple years in Navy and first few years after getting out I drank like a fish. Then quit. Burned out. Haven't had a drink since late '70s. Don't miss it.


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

I hope people are encouraged by this thread. I decided long ago to not drink alcohol. Too many family members and friends have been lost too early in life due to the results of alcohol abuse.

Thanks for starting the thread.

EBHunter


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Some of y'all knew me when I drank.. It wasn't pretty but I threw one hell of a party... Had my last drink the last night of the fishing show in 2006 it was March the 7th... I knew that next morning my time was up. I had my first daughter on the way and knew enough was enough.
> 
> By the Grace of God I never had a DWI or seriously hurt anyone let alone killing someone. I should be dead right now.
> 
> ...


and the magic blue cooler went poof.

congrats to you folks that have seen the light.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Stopped 20 years ago, it was killing me! Friend of Bill W


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mont said:


> It has nothing to do with high school and everything to do about the number of funerals I have attended in the last 3 years. I lost an aunt, uncle and a cousin to alcohol before those. Your neighborhood recently made headlines here for one man shooting another man on late Monday night in the back in a bar there. Alcohol isn't pretty. The results are even nastier.
> 
> Responding to trolls is something I have done for 16 years and I meant every word I posted. *Feel free to start a thread extolling the virtues of drinking* every day if you wish. But don't **** on a thread just because you can. MC has gone as far as to call my wife with his antics so make no mistake he's on my list of people I can do without.


You nailed it.......

there are no *virtues of drinking*.....


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

A couple of bleeding ulcers ended the drinking for me. Was not planned or anything. Just hard to drink a beer when every swallow feels like someone is sticking a knife in your gut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Green to a bunch of non drinkers....looks like we have enough for a small tournament!
Would love to meet and fish with any of you guys. You're welcome on my boat anytime.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I lived to see another sunrise this morning with no hangover. Both are good things. It's how I like to start my day.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> I lived to see another sunrise this morning with no hangover. Both are good things. It's how I like to start my day.


Yup...Although I woke up to a full moon! :smile: Mama is much happier when I'm off the sauce.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Dang, I had one refreshing Tito's and cranberry fishing with my wife yesterday afternoon, came in, ate supper and watched the first half of the Texan game on DVR then went to bed. I'm watching the weather before I head out to fish this morning and I feel fine. Y'all are starting to give me a complex......:biggrin:


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

BretE said:


> Dang, I had one refreshing Tito's and cranberry fishing with my wife yesterday afternoon, came in, ate supper and watched the first half of the Texan game on DVR then went to bed. I'm watching the weather before I head out to fish this morning and I feel fine. Y'all are starting to give me a complex......:biggrin:


 Congrats to you. No need for the complex. If I could drink like that I would. For me, cranberry just ruined the taste of good vodka. I'd have not stopped until the bottle was done, Texans be darned and would have been too black and blue from my wife beating me for my behavior in a drunken stupor to fish the next day!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was about 10 years old the 1st time i witnessed a drunken brawl between adults. It scared the life outta me. I can still remember my buddy's uncle walking through the front door of the house, drunk. He was a BIG guy! He walked through the door, and shouted at my buddy's mom - "B%$ch!! Where's my dinner!!???!!". Buddy's mom was drunk too. Buddy's uncle walked across the room, grabbed Buddy's mom by the neck, and bounced her off the kitchen wall like she was a rag doll. I have never seen anything quite like that before or since. 

I knew that very moment that my children would NEVER see me drunk.


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

Going on 3 years now after stop drinking, Doc said I had a fatty liver, so that is when I decided to quit.....Oh yea also almost 10 years without my skoal.....Hummm, SO that's how I paid for my Kenner !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

With work being so busy and lost the need to drink a few years ago I dont drink very much anymore either!! Maybe a couple on new years. I dont drink beer so I prefer to drink liquor when I do drink something. Otherwise I'm absolutely fine with green tea or water and maybe a soda every now and then with a big juicy burger!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

6 months and 1 week sober. My wife is my Rock. Without her, I dunno?


----------



## k_see900 (Sep 14, 2005)

2 years 16 days. Life is good thru sober eyes, there is a clarity that I was lacking before. 

Like Mont, I have done things in the last 2 years that would not be possible if not for my decision to be sober.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SlicksVR4 said:


> I dunno?


I know...I'm right there with you Bro!


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I was raised Baptist and was taught that smoking and drinking alcohol was a sin, so of course I had to do them to excess. 

Now, I can count on both hands how many beers I have in a year and maybe once a year have a cigar. However, I still enjoy fine red wine. Not so much in the summer though, when a good chilled white can be very refreshing. 

But as the cooler weather approaches it is becoming time for the thick dry reds, sitting under the palapa, fire out in the fire pit, good music on the stereo, and good friends over who also appreciate a fine red. 

I have worked up to about 300 bottles laid down and still adding more. Lot's of health benefits in red wines. The trick is to know when you hit "that spot" and stop and start drinking water.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

The trick is to know when you hit "that spot" and stop and start drinking water.[/QUOTE]

Dang it that was my problem... I never hit that darn "SPOT".


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

BertS said:


> and the magic blue cooler went poof.
> 
> congrats to you folks that have seen the light.


There will never be another "MAGIC COOLER" period. The original magic cooler was white you must have been drunk!

JS


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

JShupe said:


> There will never be another "MAGIC COOLER" period. The original magic cooler was white you must have been drunk!
> 
> JS


not drunk.........well maybe a little bit.......

good on you for knowing that finding the spot doesn't have to refer to drinking, but rather finding your place in life, and keeping it there.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

The 2 most important days in your life are the day you are born and the day you find out why


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

spuds said:


> The trick is to know when you hit "that spot" and stop and start drinking water.


Trouble is...that 'Spot' kept moving farther and farther down the road. It used to be a couple of beers on the weekend in the beginning...then it gradually grew to a quart of 100 proof 'anything' every day towards the 'armageddon day'...

Think my trouble was..I am kind of an introvert..and was put in places where I needed to be an extrovert...and a few drinks would take care of that. Pour a few cool ones down me and I could run the whole danged world.....:rotfl:

Found out the hard way that I could do what was needed on iced tea..and my family and my liver lived happier ever after......


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Pour a few cool ones down me and I could run the whole danged world.....:rotfl:
> 
> The letter from God stating that He was going on an extended vacation and needed you to cover for Him was just a joke...Glad you finally realized that when you did...LOL!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I enjoy a beer or two when BBQing or working around the house. Not every day though. I can take it or leave it. I never drink more than a few anymore. I quit doing that to myself long ago.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I used to not be able to control how much I drank. Got some help from family and now i just moderate it just like everything else. Not yet quite ready to quit all together.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Age 57, the only time I drink is when going out for dinner and my limit is 2, usually wine or beer before dinner. So I do drink, but it's only 2-3 times a month. I used to drink a lot more, but then I started liking myself more after getting counseling for other stress issues and just kind of lost interest in drinking for the sake of getting wasted. No Liquor wine or beer in my house at all at the moment now that I think about it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> If it is very few pages, it will be due to the second A.





bvpurvis said:


> they are supposed to be anonymous...


Exactly what I was referring to.....:walkingsm


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> This thread shouldn't be too many pages.





Mont said:


> You are a dick. Straight up, plain and simple, dick. Period.





mastercylinder said:


> How so? It was a joke. 2cool has a lot of members who enjoy their beer and spirits. I'm one of them. What's dick about that?





Mont said:


> Then start your own thread on that and stay the hell off of this one. If you had said in my presence what you posted in this thread, you would have gotten decked on the spot without one word out of my mouth. While you were laying there screaming like a girl, I would have kicked you once more in the nuts just for good measure. Now leave. Go away. Stay away. Don't come back. Screw you.
> 
> For the rest of y'all, it will be 2 years for me on my BD next month.


I didn't think I would live long enough to see this day come. Thanks Mont.

(called your wife? real men just don't do that...)


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

A friend of mine in Houston drank rum like a fish for many years, but quit suddenly years ago, he didn't say why. So he lost all his drinking buddies in POC. He started fishing Alaska every Augustâ€”by not drinking he saved enough money every year to go salmon fishing. Later his kidneys quit and he was on dialysis for five grim years, with no fishing. Now he's gone.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Put me in the 'not much' catagory. If I buy a 6-pack, most of them will go bad in the fridge. Family gatherings, I may have a glass of wine (sisters house), whisky on the rocks (brothers house) or a lite beer (In-Laws).

Growing up, Dad was a drinker, and did the AA thing when I was a pre-teen. I had a lot of cousins and uncles that were heavy drinkers, and as a teen - probably when most start drinking - I was watching my older cousins drink till they fell over and decided that was not for me. As a young adult, I would go out with buddies that drank, watch them drink and do stupid stuff, and wonder why they thought drinking was great. I have managed to get drunk a few times, but I go from 'light buzz' - skip 'feeling 10' tall and bullet proof' and go straight to throwing up... So no motivation there either.

Congrats to those that realized they had a problem, and were able to fix it. I am glad I never got there.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Exactly what I was referring to.....:walkingsm


I don't think anyone here mentioned that program. I didn't post this to "out" anyone for what they do/don't do...just thought it'd be nice to see how many of us are non-drinkers. Seems there are quite a few.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

rarely drink

i did enough "back then"


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

I will have one beer on birthday or new years but Mr Pibb and sweet tea the rest. Ive done my days of drinking and decided its not worth the money, feeling bad the next day and I saw what it did to my dad.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Trouthappy said:


> A friend of mine in Houston drank rum like a fish for many years, but quit suddenly years ago, he didn't say why. So he lost all his drinking buddies in POC. He started fishing Alaska every Augustâ€"by not drinking he saved enough money every year to go salmon fishing. Later his kidneys quit and he was on dialysis for five grim years, with no fishing. Now he's gone.


Mind sharing what age person he was?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I could name you 1,000 stupid things I did while drunk, but I can't name you one smart one. The final straw was when I earned myself a DUI in Ohio while out celebrating returning home to Texas. Almost delayed me from coming home. Decided right then and there that I was done. Haven't had so much as a sip since. I like myself a whole lot better for my decision. That was March of 2010.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

SlicksVR4 said:


> 6 months and 1 week sober. My wife is my Rock. Without her, I dunno?


 awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## sandollar_sa (Jul 28, 2011)

I never really learned to drink, courtesy of a certain popular herb. Although, when I was a teenager, I could go through sloe gin fizzes like water as long as I ate first & was playing foosball. It was a Blessing, though. Alcoholism runs hard on my dad's side of the family. My aunt drank herself to death before she was 50. (I think she was 46 when she passed away)

I don't mind being the designated driver, though, & pretty much all of my friends who drank a lot were fun/ funny when they were loaded.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Friend of Bill. I'll have 3 years tomorrow. 

I went from every bill late, every credit card shut off, student loans in default, every payment late, car and boat repossession, non-existent relationship with my dad (who was dying of cancer), no friends, etc.

3 years later, I have a marriage that weathered the storm of my addiction, a wonderful relationship with my dad, a successful service company, a truck I paid off 2 years early, 2 offshore boats/4 wheeler/and all my tractors paid off. The part I'm most proud and happy about is that I got sober before my son started forming memories. With God's help, my son will never have a memory of Dad being drunk/embarrassing him/or having a drunk outburst or fit of rage. That's a blessing that many kids don't get.

The program of Fellowship works, it really does...


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

On step 4 for over a year...


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Friend of Bill. I'll have 3 years tomorrow.
> 
> I went from every bill late, every credit card shut off, student loans in default, every payment late, car and boat repossession, non-existent relationship with my dad (who was dying of cancer), no friends, etc.
> 
> ...


 Congrats!


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Someone said let's have tournament. If any of y'all ever want to fish, pm me. Live near coast an got a bay house. I'm in Estes Park now enjoying the cool weather an scenery, met some sober friends last nite, gonna go see them at noon.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Not sure if any of you knew him but my sponsor Bert Layne died yesterday in a car accident near Victoria. God puts people together as I chose him as a sponsor 23 years ago when I saw him at a meeting with a fishing hat. Over the years he was as much like a father as any man I knew and sponsored many other people. He died with over 37 years in the program. He'll be sorely missed in this area but I'm sure he's catching plenty of fish in heaven.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Tough to lose someone like that. Last Wednesday, we buried a good friend with 37 years. I don't always understand why God takes some and leaves other, but I know I was blessed to have known him.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

photofishin said:


> Not sure if any of you knew him but my sponsor Bert Layne died yesterday in a car accident near Victoria. God puts people together as I chose him as a sponsor 23 years ago when I saw him at a meeting with a fishing hat. Over the years he was as much like a father as any man I knew and sponsored many other people. He died with over 37 years in the program. He'll be sorely missed in this area but I'm sure he's catching plenty of fish in heaven.


Sorry to hear this, with 37 years in, he helped many people.


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

I never drink alchol. Coke, sweet tea, and milk are my drinks.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I love beer .. but only fri- sun nowadays.... new wife and young son will give you other things to do in the evenings besides drink......


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Oso Blanco said:


> MC just got it broke off in his???:biggrin:


And this time it happened right here on 2cool and not in Dayton, TX :rotfl:


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Blessed*

Very grateful I have not had a drink in over 3 years and I have found I'm a much better fisherman sipping sweet tea.


----------

